# Promotion Haul!! >_<



## spectrolite (Jan 25, 2008)

I got a promotion and I get a week off to relax before I start my new position. To celebrate I did what every MAC loving girl occasionally does... some haulin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I got:

- Daisy Chain e/s
- Parrot e/s
- Tilt e/s
- Shimmermoss e/s
- Clue e/s
- Humid e/s
- Parfait Amour e/s
- Beautiful Iris e/s
- Sharkskin s/s
- Feline kohl power (another backup!)
- Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF 50
- Natural Flare beauty powder
- Sweet as Cocoa blush
- MSF Warmed
- MSF Light Flush
- MSF Natural Dark
- Blot Powder Loose in Dark
- Nars e/s duo in Rated R

~*Update*~Uh oh, I bought some more today.. The MAC pro store was right there and I couldn't just walk on by 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- MAC Select Tint SPF 15 in NW45
- Rubenesque paint pot - woot I've wanted this for ages!
- Too Faced Galaxy Glam eyeshadow in Deep Space - These shadows are seriously beautiful. I might have to get the other 3 colours.
- Too Faced Shimmer Viel eyeshadow in Unicorn Tears - A gorgeous shimmery silver with silver glitter. It's just gorgeous underneath the Galaxy Glam shadows.

Check out the damage >_<!



















Thanks for looking oxxo


----------



## MsButterfli (Jan 25, 2008)

oooooh congrats on your promotion and beautiful haul


----------



## redambition (Jan 25, 2008)

woooooooooo! huge haul!

very nice girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 where did you get the N Collection stuff already?


----------



## Jot (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice haul. contrats on promotion x


----------



## tchristi (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I got a promotion and I get a week off to relax before I start my new position. To celebrate I did what every MAC loving girl occasionally does... some haulin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got:

- Daisy Chain e/s
- Parrot e/s
- Tilt e/s
- Shimmermoss e/s
- Clue e/s
- Humid e/s
- Parfait Amour e/s
- Beautiful Iris e/s
- Sharkskin s/s
- Feline kohl power (another backup!)
- Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF 50
- Natural Flare beauty powder
- Sweet as Cocoa blush
- MSF Warmed
- MSF Light Flush
- MSF Natural Dark
- Blot Powder Loose in Dark
- Nars e/s duo in Rated R

Check out the damage >_<!









Thanks for looking oxxo



_

 
good for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## landonsmother (Jan 25, 2008)

awesome haul!!!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 25, 2008)

Congratulations on the promotion!!  You deserved to do some serious hauling!!  Enjoy!


----------



## frocher (Jan 25, 2008)

Great haul and congrats on the promotion!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 25, 2008)

Niiiiice and congrats!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 25, 2008)

lovely haulage......Congrats on the promotion


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, what a haul!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 25, 2008)

Congratulations on your promotions. Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 25, 2008)

congrats girl!! awesome haul =D


----------



## dreamqueen (Jan 25, 2008)

That is absolutely what I would have done if I got a promotion!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 25, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!​


----------



## baybehbekah (Jan 26, 2008)

congrats on the promotion! & super fun haul!


----------



## nikki (Jan 26, 2008)

What an awesome haul!!  Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone >_< I love sharing my hauling with people who enjoy makeup as much as I do.


----------



## Chachababy (Jan 28, 2008)

NICE! You deserve it!


----------



## fashionette (Jan 28, 2008)

omg. me wantey!


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

azmazing haul


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow, awesome haul!
  	I think that kind of haul is the best,
  	you know, when you really deserves it.
  	It´s such a nice feeling!


----------



## Mira111 (Oct 14, 2012)

Loving those blues~!!!!


----------

